# مواقع لتصميم المبادلات الحرارية



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

http://www.cheresources.com/cheplusstore/catalogue.php?exp=&cat=35


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

gggggggggoooooooooooodddddddddd


----------



## المسـلم الباسل (22 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## chemical (16 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الشيق ونرجوا بان تستمر بطرح هكذا مواضيع


----------

